# Losing hair under chin



## Whiterabbitrage (Aug 31, 2016)

Harvey is clean and healthy so why is she losing hair under her chin? The skin looks heathy, not red or irritated or crusty. The hair under there always looks damp and now there is no hair. Is her water dish too big? She is always damp after drinking...


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 1, 2016)

One of my rabbits (male) also lost hair under his chin, and the skin looks reddish there (even though I don't think it's a problem, it's red just because it lost fur, I think). He is very large bunny and I think he only has this problem during hot months (he is outdoors) 

Is your rabbit large / maybe overweight?


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 1, 2016)

is there a possibility she pulled her fur due to hormones (you know, they pull fur to make a nest) ?


----------



## BlackRabbits (Sep 1, 2016)

Do rabbits get chin acne, like cats do? I have a cat who has a chronic case, all I can do is clean his chin with human acne wipes every day, but he still has a swollen chin and gets some blackheads. Without the chin cleaning, he had constant abscesses and open, oozing sores. My suggestions are based on my experience with stubborn feline chin acne. 

Is your bunny spayed? I'm guessing maybe she "chins" things a lot to mark her scent? They'll do it whether or not they're fixed, but perhaps more if not fixed, due to hormones. 

Has there been any change in her environment, like a different kind of bedding? Any other change, like food, treats, toys etc.? Does she have a new cagemate?

Sometimes they get chin irritation from their bowl, it can be helpful to wash the bowl with soap and water once every day or two, or switch to stainless steel because plastics and ceramic glazes can cause irritation. (Ceramics made in China for pets usually contain lead glaze). Will she drink from a bottle? That's another good way to avoid chin irritation from water bowl moisture or the bowl itself.

Sometimes it helps to use a deeper or shallower bowl so their chin doesn't rub against the edge of the bowl. 

Do you notice anything that looks like dark granules on her chin? That's a sign of acne/blackheads. Again, I don't know if rabbits can get chin acne. 

Could she be rubbing her chin on something out of boredom or habit?

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the ideas. It seems that it is just a wet chin afterall, thank goodness. Harvey drinks lots of water and has a X large dog dish that is pretty tall. When she drinks, she's she has to lean in and that gets her dewlap wet. I knew she did because when she would jump on me after drinking, I'd feel her wet chin. I think it's just wetness. Ongoing to keep an eye on it tho just in case. But thanks everybody


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

Just keep an eye to be sure it isn't drool. That would be indicative of a dental issue.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Sep 2, 2016)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> When she drinks, she's she has to lean in and that gets her dewlap wet. I knew she did because when she would jump on me after drinking, I'd feel her wet chin. I think it's just wetness. Ongoing to keep an eye on it tho just in case. But thanks everybody



Maybe if you can get her to drink her water out of a can, that will help. I drink my club soda out of a can and my dewlap never gets wet! :laugh:


----------

